# What is wrong with my emersed setup



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I am trying grow some HC and hairgrass emersed. They are in a 10g tank with two 13w CFL. The substrate is topsoil with nothing added. I spray some diluted PPS-pro fertilizer about once a week. I had some good initial grow. The HC got many new leaves and the hairgrass started to spread. It's been about 2 months now. The hairgrass is still growing but very slowly. The HC never really spreaded. The old leaves would yellow and die but it will grow out new leaves. The hairgrass is starting to have the same problem. I can see a few strands turning yellow. So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Without photos it is impossible to say for sure, but I'd bet things are too wet.

The water line should be 2 " below the soil's surface. And the daily misting may also be wetting it too much.


----------

